# Any way to add new file type association in Bridge?



## mcasan (Apr 26, 2018)

I do not see any mechanism to let me add a new file type and point it at an app.    Any ideas?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Apr 26, 2018)

This is usually an Operating System function. In Windows you might select a file and choose "Open with.." to set an association. (eg. 'Open' JPGs with Photoshop)

Lightroom does NOT need an association with photo files. Lightroom will only 'open' catalog database files of the type {.LRCAT} 

What is the "new file type" you are referring to?  New Camera?


----------



## mcasan (Apr 26, 2018)

This is about Bridge, not Lr.   Bridge has his own list of file associations.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 26, 2018)

It gets them from the OS, doesn't it?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 26, 2018)

Maybe initially, but you can change them in the Bridge preferences.


----------



## Gnits (Apr 26, 2018)

If Windows.....
Click on Start.
Type "Default App"                          ..... you should see the relevant Windows tool appear .

If you select Default App by file type .... you will see this screen.

Click on the + button to add a new default.


----------



## mcasan (Apr 26, 2018)

The file type in question was a ".tsp" a Topaz Studio Project file.    I created a TSP file and browsed it with Finder (MacOS).   I had to tell Finder to open TSP files with Topaz Studio.    That worked on the Finder level.    I went back to Bridge and basically had to do the same thing.   So now both Finder and Bridge will open TSP files with Topaz Studio.     

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## mcasan (Apr 27, 2018)

BTW, a Topaz TSP does not have jpg preview.   So Finder or other image brower will not give you more than a document icon, no thumbnail preview.


----------

